# exchanging correlle dishes for lead free???



## jewelsJZ

Aaagghhhh!!!! I just bought a whole set of Correlle dishes with a lovely pattern on them and replaced all my old stuff, thinking that I am buying something safe for my children to eat off of, only to find out that the ones with patterns have lead in the glaze. Their on line store is different from their outlets and we bought them at an outlet two states away when we were traveling. Of course I took all the stickers off of them, washed them and we've been using them for 3 weeks. And I can not find the receipt! I am wondering how in the world I can exchange them for the all-white ones, that ares supposed to be lead free? Has anyone done this?

Dh says just to go buy the new ones in white but it just does not feel right to me to give this company another $200 of our money like that.

I am so frustrated. Just found out about Sigg today and now Correlle. And I just bought stainless steel measuring cups that are rusting already! My attempts to de-plasticize our kitchen are not going well.


----------



## CarrieMF

Quote:

Dh says just to go buy the new ones in white but it just does not feel right to me to give this company another $200 of our money like that.
where are you shopping that Corelle is $200? I can buy a set for $30-$40


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Really? Corelle? Wow, that sucks. We just bought a set this summer for our camping dishes. I am so glad that I ended up with the plain white because I could buy that piece by piece.

Can you call Corelle on Monday and see if they have some sort of program in place? I just can't see how they think it's a good idea to sell something with lead that people eat off of?


----------



## syd'smom

Head to goodwill or a 2nd hand store and see what they have for corelle. And ya - I've seen new whole sets for super cheap.

OT - but CarrieMF, I am originally from AB/SK too, right on the border!


----------



## BAU3

Thats wierd. I just asked on another thread about corelle, didn't hear anything about this... I have mostly the white ones.. a few with pattern on the outside (bowls) wonder if they have that glaze,too.


----------



## CarrieMF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syd'smom* 
Head to goodwill or a 2nd hand store and see what they have for corelle. And ya - I've seen new whole sets for super cheap.

OT - but CarrieMF, I am originally from AB/SK too, right on the border!









yup on the border. We're on the AB side


----------



## Equuskia

moving to Faimly Safety


----------



## phatchristy

Someone told me corelle was all lead free...interestingly enough we don't have any right now anyhow. Is there a link or anything I can use to investigate?

But, I've been thinking about replacing my current dishes (not corelle, but white). Where are you people getting your sets?

The IKEA are supposed to be lead free too....been thinking about doing the 365 white set for them as a possibility as well. Just want something super simple!


----------



## sunnmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
Someone told me corelle was all lead free...interestingly enough we don't have any right now anyhow. Is there a link or anything I can use to investigate?

http://wildinthecity.ca/2007/11/19/t...erware-i-think

I found this link on MDC a while back.


----------



## jewelsJZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
where are you shopping that Corelle is $200? I can buy a set for $30-$40

Corelle Outlet Store. Yes, the sets are $30-$40. We bought piece by piece because it is cheaper and we don't use the small coffee cups that come with the sets. We bought service for 12 plus serving bowls, 2 platters, and two other types of bowls (large soup and large spaghetti bowls). We have a large extended family and we have many holiday and family gatherings at our home so wanted to have a large set.


----------



## phatchristy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnmama* 
http://wildinthecity.ca/2007/11/19/t...erware-i-think

I found this link on MDC a while back.

Interestingly I had read that a couple of years ago! Wow!

I had really been thinking about the corelle here myself, which is luck I happened upon this thread. I too have gone to the outlet place--though honestly amazon usually has better deals even if you wait around until they are on sale.

I probably will buy from them.

I remember this too back on MDC, when people were searching for lead free crock pots. I was SO thankful that I had bought my new one when I did.

I think no matter what we do we're not going to be able to be lead free--there is just no way. But, at least we can take it out of our cookware and servingware.

Our pediatrician now routinely screens each kiddo as well.


----------



## phatchristy

Winter Frost = White...right?

Anything else I have to worry about with cookware? I have stainless steel (revere ware) pans, pyrex bakeware, white corning ware, cast iron

I'm wondering what you people use for muffin cups, cookie sheets?

My mom gave me some older corning ware. Should I trash it? I've been using the french style white corelle and probably I could do without the older pieces. It does have a print, flowers or something on the outside.


----------



## madcap150

I don't think there's any reason to exchange your Corelle. The link above quotes a piece of the Corelle letter that refers specifically to Corelle Stoneware (their line that is black/colored, NOT traditional glass Corelle). I found a lot of broken links while doing a search but I finally found a full text of that letter quoted in the discussion here: http://www.amitymama.com/vb/archive/t-283560.html

Quoting relevant portion about standard Corelle (Vitrelle):
"Corelle pieces manufactured of laminated Vitrelle Glass are, in fact, lead free.
We do not use lead based paints or glazes on our dinnerware."

So. . . if you like what you've got, use it!


----------



## texaspeach

Like the PP said it's just the stoneware. If you got a set of the break resistant glass stuff that includes stoneware coffee mugs, the mugs may have lead, but the dishes themselves should be fine.


----------



## jewelsJZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madcap150* 
I don't think there's any reason to exchange your Corelle. The link above quotes a piece of the Corelle letter that refers specifically to Corelle Stoneware (their line that is black/colored, NOT traditional glass Corelle). I found a lot of broken links while doing a search but I finally found a full text of that letter quoted in the discussion here: http://www.amitymama.com/vb/archive/t-283560.html

Quoting relevant portion about standard Corelle (Vitrelle):
"Corelle pieces manufactured of laminated Vitrelle Glass are, in fact, lead free.
We do not use lead based paints or glazes on our dinnerware."

So. . . if you like what you've got, use it!

Thank you!


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Excellent.


----------



## eirual

And a tip for rusting stainless. Food grade stainless steel is NOT magnetic. If a magnet is attracted to your waterbottle, measuring cups, or anything of the like, it's not meant for food!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Thanks for posting all this! I just got my mom a 4 piece set of Corelle with a pretty pattern of hearts and vines around the edge. Glad to hear it's okay. Her set came with 4 glasses and not coffee mugs.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eirual* 
And a tip for rusting stainless. Food grade stainless steel is NOT magnetic. If a magnet is attracted to your waterbottle, measuring cups, or anything of the like, it's not meant for food!

Wow! I never knew that. I have been ogling this lunch box set for DS, but they sell magnets to decorate the outside of the box. Does that mean they are not using food grade stainless, or that the box would rust?


----------



## eirual

OK, sounds like there are some food grade stainless steels that are magnetic? http://www.finishing.com/224/99.shtml .

Perhaps I was misinformed.


----------



## indie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eirual* 
OK, sounds like there are some food grade stainless steels that are magnetic? http://www.finishing.com/224/99.shtml .

Perhaps I was misinformed.

I have several food grade stainless steel items that are magnetic including my Klean Kanteens.


----------



## overcomer8

I've tried to do everthing you are trying to do. Be the way that is news to me as well I was just on sites trying to buy Corelle diner plates because I am throwing all my made in China diner plates out because of lead paint that no one in America seems fit to test for their citizens. Now you are telling us the corelle has lead as well I give up..... where I we suppose to turn to?


----------

